# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the month April 2012

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for April 2012! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Kristen

Hey  :Smile:  this is my whites tree frog Eddie

----------


## wesleybrouwer

> Hey  this is my whites tree frog Eddie


You won a photoshoot, now didn't you?  :Wink:

----------


## Heather

Kristen I love your frog! He's always so photogenic  :Smile:

----------


## Kitten

My younger P. adspersus, Wookie.

----------


## KingCam

Weiser, the Grey Tree Frog  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlueisallIneed

Hetfield's baby years haha  :Smile:

----------


## S13

YAY! I get to use my latest photo of Burn  :Big Grin:  (Agalychnis callidryas)

----------


## Heather

Since we're doing baby pics, here's one of Tank, my cranwelli, when I brought him home  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

S13, that is an adorable pic!

----------


## BlueisallIneed

> YAY! I get to use my latest photo of Burn  (Agalychnis callidryas)


So cute!!!! Great pic!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Jess

Litoria Aurea - Green and Golden Bell Frog
Sheldon

----------


## Treesniffer

Yep, I think you've already won April 2012. So, when does Eddie's monthly photo calendar come out? He loves to "vogue" doesn't he.

----------


## Treesniffer

Anne Geddes step aside. 


> Hetfield's baby years haha

----------

BlueisallIneed

----------


## John Clare

> 


Wow. That's all I can say.

----------


## mh530

My Grey tree frog.....A beautiful green at the time!!  :Smile: 

Click to make bigger...

----------


## mh530

for the future..Can you post pictures of other animals/bugs or just frogs???

----------


## Jdnocente

1 of the 4 Agalychnis callidryas

----------


## BlueisallIneed

Lol yea I think my baby pick is better  :Wink:

----------


## Jdnocente

haha yea i got a baby in another smaller tank but he is too small to handle and no juice in the camera so thats all i got for now

----------


## Kristen

> You won a photoshoot, now didn't you?


Haha I wish :P




> Kristen I love your frog! He's always so photogenic


Aw thank you! His such a poser, haha. 





> Yep, I think you've already won April 2012. So, when does Eddie's monthly photo calendar come out? He loves to "vogue" doesn't he.


Thanks but there is always so many great pictures its so hard to choose!  :Smile: 
Haha he could have a whole book with the amount of pictures I take of him :P

----------


## Kristen

> YAY! I get to use my latest photo of Burn  (Agalychnis callidryas)


WOW I love his eyes! They're so big and cute! So so so adorable.  :Smile:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Trachycephalus nigromaculatus

----------


## John Clare

> for the future..Can you post pictures of other animals/bugs or just frogs???


This is Frog Forum.  We just want photos of frogs or toads please.

----------


## mh530

> This is Frog Forum.  We just want photos of frogs or toads please.


 Okay..I was just wondering!!  :Big Grin:  thanks!

----------


## BlueisallIneed

> Trachycephalus nigromaculatus


What a cute pouty face!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Martin

Might as well enter with a frog again:

Agalychnis callidryas

----------


## Raya

It's almost cheating participating in contests like this with RETF's, they look so awesome in photos!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Martin

> It's almost cheating participating in contests like this with RETF's, they look so awesome in photos!


I hear ya. On the other hand, they're so common here so it kind of makes it even.  :Wink:

----------


## Heather

I agree. It's hard to win with a retf photo bc there are so many  :Wink: .

----------


## Peakone

_Leptopelis Vermiculatus_

----------


## Zach

Midland Chorus Frog (Pseudacris triseriata) by Zach Truelock, on Flickr

----------


## lilcritters

Trying my luck now with my Ranas  :Smile:

----------


## Treesniffer

Great shot. I expect to hear them sing any minute, and in harmony. 


> Trying my luck now with my Ranas

----------


## Autumn

I'm going to post a different picture this month  :Wink: . Here is my Whites tree frog, Hubbie, sleeping in his snake plant.

----------


## Gail

Rufus & Rosie-Fowler's Toad.  Once again I think they are plotting against me.

----------


## Treesniffer

Yes, Toads will do that. Why else would they be so quiet during the day. Plots, plots and more plotting. And then at night, you can see them hopping on the road, each so determined to carry out its sneaky little scheme. So good to see toads on Frog Forum. 


> Rufus & Rosie-Fowler's Toad.  Once again I think they are plotting against me.

----------


## Savannah

My girl Jewl.  :Smile:

----------


## BlueisallIneed

> My girl Jewl.


So cute!!! Love the little feet!! lol

----------

Savannah

----------


## Iceemn360

Waxy Monkey Frog

----------


## mh530

> Waxy Monkey Frog


There is NOWAY We are going to win with that picture!! WOW! That is awesome!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Rufus & Rosie-Fowler's Toad.  Once again I think they are plotting against me.


Well the one is whispering into the others tympanum :Smile: .

----------


## B1GFROG

I _seriously_ need to stop coming into the POTM threads. I can never pick just one. I want them all to win.

----------


## Desiree Grigsby

Here is my baby Dumpy tree frog- Tad...Pretty good for a cell phone pic..Don't ya think?

----------


## LizardMama

My Gray Tree Frog, Hyla versicolor

----------


## brandongalea

> Waxy Monkey Frog


Super like

----------


## brandongalea

Curious Jane

----------


## johnny888

I just read that the nomination for the month of April is already closed so better luck next time.

----------


## Vern

8 month old red eye stalking some prey.

----------


## kevinp

spring peepers for spring

----------


## Treesniffer

On Target, Locked and Loaded. 


> 8 month old red eye stalking some prey.

----------


## Pezsas

Wild Green Frog Lithobates clamitans

----------


## frogsanity12

Apricot

----------


## Treesniffer

Don't know if its the name or if it is the cute picture, but I'd say this photo is a contender Photo of the Month. 


> Apricot

----------


## brandongalea

My Ceratophrys ornata caught while shedding

----------


## Don

Hi All,  Just want to post that this contest is now closed and the poll will be posted soon.

Thank,
    Don

----------


## heyjude2200

Beautiful frog!

----------


## Nano

WOW!  How many beautiful photos this month!   It was very difficult to decide between some of these...

----------


## eloyhouse

well here it is one of my Hyla cinerea



hope you like it

regards

----------


## frogsanity12

thank you  :Smile:

----------


## pyxieBob

Here is my entry! this is Granny Smith my Ornata 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?srguwf

----------


## Raya

Nice shot. But I'm afraid you put it in the wrong months competition. April's already finished.

----------


## pyxieBob

damn it, I was afraid of that.  it's hard to find on the tap talk ap, sorry abt that


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?4xyxil

----------


## matt palm

This is my american toad named twitch because on the back foot a toe twitches when she is about to eat a cricket

----------


## Martin

> This is my american toad named twitch because on the back foot a toe twitches when she is about to eat a cricket


Two posts above yours... 


> Nice shot. But I'm afraid you put it in the wrong months competition. April's already finished.

----------

